# Cleaner for diamond cut alloys



## BrianJ (Aug 31, 2015)

After your experience and advice please folks. I have VW diamond cut alloys on brand new car. I have put C5 on them and have wheel woolies for cleaning. My intention was to use Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner diluted 10-1 sprayed on through foaming spray head, then wheel woolies in bucket of water to shift last of muck then hosed or pressure wash to rinse.
However I have since read that alkaline wheel cleaners, which I think Bilberry is, can cause problems to the metal areas of diamond cut alloys if the laquer gets damaged. Do I need to purchase something different to Bilberry? If so what?
Thanks Brian


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you've coated them you will only need to use shampoo and water


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i have seen that people say dont use bilberry on polished rims, i have polished rims and never used it  i seal my wheels too and clean them with snow foam or power maxed jet wash and wax when i wash the car with the lance  you could probably use the wheel woolies while its dwelling  also there is autofinesse revolution to clean them with which is safe on polished rims and doesnt affect the sealant, i havnt used it though


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There's alkali and alkali, nothing diluted 10:1 is going to be all that harsh.

I have *diamond *cut wheels on my Toyota (no protection of any sort on them) and all I do for a normal wash is hose down, spray liberally with Auto Finesse Verso at 4:1 and then agitate with a large EZ detail wheel brush, job jobbed.

Given that you've gone to the trouble of coating them, you can probably get them looking pretty good with just a good fizz with your PW. Anything more stubborn, bit of the Bilberry (take it back to 15:1 if you're concerned) and a detailing brush should sort it. And if it's still not coming off after that, you're probably looking at either tar (solvents) or embedded brake dust (ie needs a fallout remover).

There are dedicated 'wheel soaps' but if I want to be particularly thorough I just use some of the Turtle Wax Zip Wax shampoo I have from yonks ago , but at a higher concentration that I would use for paint.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I use Bilthamber Autowheel on my diamond cut wheels. Only when they need topped up with wax. Every other time I use shampoo and a wash mitt.


----------



## BrianJ (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks all, i will see how a pressure wash and normal shampoo deals with them and use the diluted Bilberry only when necessary.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

If you have C5 on them you won't need a cleaner. I just power wash down and use shampoo and water with some brushes. Occasionally I use Bilt Hamber Korrosol to remove iron contaminants.


----------

